# Super stiff springs?



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Will a really high spring rate damage shocks? Say i had 350/600 lb springs, what would i notice different than if i had 250/300 springs?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

First of all, why in the heck would you want 350/600, thats just crazy. Second..what kind of shocks and struts are you talking?


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Ok, i bought these used and when i bought them i was told they were 300/250. Second, im running AGX's in all 4 corners.

Also, im replacing the rear and possibly the front springs, any suggestions on new spring rates?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

300/250 is pretty good, Im running 336/280 and I like it. AGX's will stand up to the 300/250 rates, but only for a while.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

So does a really high spring rate (350/600) destroy shocks faster than normal?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Yes, most of this has already been covered here. I am interested though in why in the world you would use such rates. With 350 springs in front and 600 in the rear its not going to be decent to drive. Its tottaly wack to have a B14 with rates in that combination.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

I searched goddamnit . Like i said, i was unaware the REAL spring rates when i purchased these. What if i went cheap and only replaced the rear springs, and had 350fr/300rr? What would that be like?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

350/300 is pretty much on the edge of what most aftermarket dampers can control. Few questions for ya. Are we talking about coilovers here? if so what kind? What kind of shocks/struts did you have in mind?


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Im refering to GC coilovers and i plan on keeping my AGX struts/shocks.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, Well the 350/300 rates may be pushing it as far as the shocks and struts go, but those rate are a pretty decent choice. They are going to be alittle on the stiff side for daily driving. Dont lower those GCs any more than an inch to inch and a half or you will kill the agxs real quick.

You say you searched huh..... I know this has been covered


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Hey thanks for all the help.

To further my suspension knowledge could you please explain how super-stiff springs damage shocks more than "not-super-stiff" springs.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Ok, the purpose/job of shocks/struts(I call them dampers) is to dampen the springs tendancy to keep bouncing after you have hit a bump, ect. If you use springs that are too stiff for the damper to control is just plain out over works them and ruins them. Thats putting in pretty simply. There are also handeling problems that will be caused by using springs that the dampers cant handel, but If you search youll find out why.


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Ok i definetly searched again. Could you just tell me the information please?


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Which part??


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

The handling problems caused by having overworked dampers.

Last Q: Would it be worth it to by a whole new set of springs (300/250) or just get rear ones (350/300)? Im asking how much better would the (300/250) setup be, and would it be worth the extra $$?

Thanks for your patience


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

The problems with overworked dampers... bouncy as hell ride.

The spring choice is up to you. If it were me, out of the ones you listed I would run the 350F/300R(thats pretty damn close to what I have 336F/280R).


----------



## Nissan200sxSER (Dec 20, 2002)

Alright, i appreciate your input, and i will be replacing my rear springs with 300 lb/in thanks!


----------

